# Rush Run Lake



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have never fished there and was just wondering if someone could tell me if it is any good for bass. I was thinking of maybe making a trip this weekend and that was one of the lakes on my radar to hit. I'm not looking for any specific info on spots or anything just if it is worth while fishing for bass. If you would rather you can PM me.


Thanks!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

been there twice.. caught one from the shore from a inline spinner bait
don't own a boat


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

lots of standing timber so when boating in a small boat, you have to be very careful, I often canoe it and always hit stuff I never see. The majority of the bass I catch are 9-12" guys and I do see some better ones just cant sem to catch them, lots of cover and if you can find the bigger gills the lake has some dandies in it same with the crappies.
Salmonid


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks guys. I still haven't decided if that is where I am heading or not. Will let you know how I did if I go there.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i saw a guy launch his boat.. used his trolling motor


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

The lake is kind of a pain In the butt to put boat In there are trees everywhere and it's easy to hit em the wind is usually terrible there but bass wise there pretty small. I go there a few times in the summer and catch alot of small bass seen some monster bluegills in there and have caught some channels on crankbaits and jigs


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

There are decent numbers of smaller bass in Rush Run. 12-13" seems to be the going rate. The wood and the wind are tough to navigate there, but its not very crowded. I've worked all the way to the back of the coves, where it is shallow and filled with standing timber, in my bass boat. I've never been skunked at Rush Run, just haven't caught any huge bass.

If you have a boat, I recommend having some kind of clip on the end of your tie-down ropes because the dock only has ring tie-downs.


----------

